# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  TRT(ish) 1st cycle

## Meow_Wolf

Found out I had lower levels of test. I was put on 400mg/wk test week and asked for Deca at 200mg/wk. I know 400 mg is higher than normal TRT dosages. I'm on anastrozole at 1mg 2x week and a peptide, sermorelin. 

That being said, this isn't a huge first "cycle". I won't be coming off TRT. Planning on taking Deca for 8 weeks, then switch to Var for 8 weeks. 

My question, is what's a typical "cruise" look like after the 16 weeks? Should I stay at the 400mg test/wk or bump down to 200mg/wk to recover? 

I know everyone has an opinion, so looking for a general consensus. Thanks all.

----------


## Cuz

What do you mean by you were “put on 400 mg test per week”?

----------


## Meow_Wolf

> What do you mean by you were put on 400 mg test per week?


Exactly what it says. Doc put me on 400mg/wk test cyp.
I asked for Deca , and gave me that script too.

----------


## wango

F’n Dr. Feelgood. Damn!

----------


## Cuz

> Exactly what it says. Doc put me on 400mg/wk test cyp.
> I asked for Deca, and gave me that script too.


Right..

----------


## kelkel

> Found out I had lower levels of test. I was put on 400mg/wk test week and asked for Deca at 200mg/wk. I know 400 mg is higher than normal TRT dosages. I'm on anastrozole at 1mg 2x week and a peptide, sermorelin. 
> 
> That being said, this isn't a huge first "cycle". I won't be coming off TRT. Planning on taking Deca for 8 weeks, then switch to Var for 8 weeks. 
> 
> My question, is what's a typical "cruise" look like after the 16 weeks? Should I stay at the 400mg test/wk or bump down to 200mg/wk to recover? 
> 
> I know everyone has an opinion, so looking for a general consensus. Thanks all.



400 per week is one to two times higher than normal. Most should start at 100 per week and titrate based on blood work. This doc is not doing you any favors at all to be honest. He's just going to cause you problems.

It is actually a cycle.
Eight weeks of deca is not a great idea either. Should be minimum of 12-14 weeks to see quality results. 
Stay on top of your bloodwork to be safe.

----------


## tootallshorty

Wow! There are Dr's that will actually do this? Aren't they regulated? I'm not hating! Getting it legally is one helluva resource if you ask me!

----------


## Meow_Wolf

I appreciate the advice. Thank you

----------

